# Black strap molasses while bf?



## iluminare (Dec 11, 2004)

Hello,

Is safe to to take black strap molasses while breastfeeding? Ds is 2 years old and breastfeeds all night and day.

thanks

love my Saha







:


----------



## its_me_mona (Feb 2, 2005)

Sure! It's a great source of iron both for you and your nursling









http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/vi...ml#ironsources

Enjoy


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Yum!! Go for it. I use blackstrap molasses as an important part of our diet. Yum Yum Yum. Can I say that enough?


----------

